# No longer baffled



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I pulled the baffle out of my intake tonight (if you have no idea what I'm talking about, go here. The dyno runs on the Active Autowerke site claim a 4 hp gain at the wheels just for doing this.

I doubt many people are going to notice 4 hp, but the car does feel like it pulls a bit stronger past 3K. Intake noise (the good kind) is increased a small amount. I am still running the snorkel; apparently deleting that increases the noise a bit more.

For the price ($0, 10 minutes, completely reversible) this seems like a worthwhile improvement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

JST said:


> *I pulled the baffle out of my intake tonight (if you have no idea what I'm talking about, go here. The dyno runs on the Active Autowerke site claim a 4 hp gain at the wheels just for doing this.
> 
> I doubt many people are going to notice 4 hp, but the car does feel like it pulls a bit stronger past 3K. Intake noise (the good kind) is increased a small amount. I am still running the snorkel; apparently deleting that increases the noise a bit more.
> 
> For the price ($0, 10 minutes, completely reversible) this seems like a worthwhile improvement. *


So you remove the entire airbox assembly, yank a piece out of the inside, puts things back together.

Sounds simple enough. Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I did mine last night (took me every bit of 15 minutes to complete) and on my ride into work this morning noticed absolutely no difference at all.

No increased intake noise (yes I turned the radio off) and no better throttle response. Oh well, I did take several ounces of weight out of the front of the car. That has to count for something.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JST said:


> *I pulled the baffle out of my intake tonight (if you have no idea what I'm talking about, go here. The dyno runs on the Active Autowerke site claim a 4 hp gain at the wheels just for doing this.
> 
> I doubt many people are going to notice 4 hp, but the car does feel like it pulls a bit stronger past 3K. Intake noise (the good kind) is increased a small amount. I am still running the snorkel; apparently deleting that increases the noise a bit more.
> 
> For the price ($0, 10 minutes, completely reversible) this seems like a worthwhile improvement. *


Was this on an e46 M3? The instructions looks to not be for an e46 M3?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: No longer baffled*



StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Was this on an e46 M3? The instructions looks to not be for an e46 M3? *


nope, his old E36 (check the original post date)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: No longer baffled*



atyclb said:


> *nope, his old E36 (check the original post date) *


And I did it on my E36 shortly after this orginal post and I did notice a difference via the butt dyno. And it was definitely throatier. I recommend this "mod" to anyone with an E36.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I did it to mine as well. Actually, a bunch of us all did it to my car as it sat in front of Curry's that day. 

The car definitely sounded throatier, and I believe there was a slight power increase. I always intended to upgrade the intake at some future point, but that never happened.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: No longer baffled*



atyclb said:


> *nope, his old E36 (check the original post date) *


ah, that explains it. I just looked at his signature and the 'what I drive' . Oh well.


----------

